# Swaps for a '75 620



## rtuneg35 (Apr 8, 2005)

I recently aquired a 620 and was wondering what is needed to convert it from an automatic to manual also what kind of engines have been swaped in there? v-6's? straight 6's? Im looking for a modern eingine to install. was thinking maybe a vg30de or maybe an rb25det. All help you can give would be great. thanks


----------

